# indigestion remedies?



## hazey (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm 9 weeks pregnant and need to know If Remegel is safe to take as an antacid?  I get raging heartburn from time to time and have a pack of this in, but if not what can I use?

thanks
hazey x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hazey,

congrats on the pregnancy   but sorry about the heartburn  

Remegel isn't licensed for use in pregnancy but in all likelihood is safe to use. However Gaviscon Advance tablets are licensed so I would suggest using this instead or use the liquid as it tends to coat the whole tract and give relief from all symptoms. You can buy this or get it from your GP on prescription (you won't have to pay if you have your Maternity exemption certificate through)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

